
Microsoft says Russia-linked hackers exploiting Windows flaw - r721
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-microsoft-cyber-russia-idUSKBN12W4ZK
======
r721
Microsoft MMPC's blog post:
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/mmpc/2016/11/01/our-
comm...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/mmpc/2016/11/01/our-commitment-
to-our-customers-security/?platform=hootsuite)

